# Be Quiet! PowerZone 650W schaltet sich ab



## Shurkien (17. September 2015)

Nabend,

ich habe das Problem mit oben genannten Netzteil, dass sich der PC sporadisch abschaltet bei Diablo III. Wirklich ausschließlich bei diesem Spiel. Bei bsp League of Legends oder ähnlichem war absolut nichts los.

Der Absturz ist hierbei nicht reproduzierbar, manchmal geschah es nach wenigen Minuten manchmal erst nach Stunden. Immer unterschiedlich.
Das Netzteil dürfte auch für die restlich verbaute Hardware idR locker ausreichen:

i7 4790k @ Stock
4Ram Riegel @ 4GB 1333mHz
GTX970@Stock

Ich habe dann ein älteres Netzteil verbaut das ich noch liegen hatte und seitdem passiert nichts mehr in diese Richtung, daher ist es auch ausgeschlossen das es ein anderes Teil sein könnte.
Das Netzteil ist jetzt ~7Monate alt.

Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass das Netzteil bei BeQuiet! direkt bestellt worden ist und ich die Rechnung leider nicht mehr besitze, wäre das anhand des Names noch herausfindbar das ich es wirklich dort gekauft hab?
Versuche auch bestimmt seit einer Woche in dem Unternehmen anzurufen aber es geht partout keiner ans Telefon.

Wäre über Antworten erfreut, dankeschön.


----------



## Eulenspiegel (17. September 2015)

Das Power zone ist generell nicht gerade zu empfehlen bei deiner Hardware, vielleicht einfach mal etwas Geld in die Hand nehmen und direkt in was anständiges investieren


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2015)

Keine Rechnung ist natürlich blöd.
Hast du das Netzteil mal an einem anderen Rechner getestet, um den Fehler dort reproduzieren zu können?

Ansonsten mal die Seriennummer des Netzteils notieren und sie per Mail übermitteln. Vielleicht hast du Glück.


----------



## Rayken (17. September 2015)

Von Be Quiet sind nur die *Dark Power Pro* und *Straight Power* Serie für Gamer gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2015)

Rayken schrieb:


> Von Be Quiet sind nur die *Dark Power Pro* und *Straight Power* Serie für Gamer gut.



Höre ich zum ersten Mal^^  
Teste dein NT an einem anderen PC @TE


----------



## the_swiss (17. September 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Höre ich zum ersten Mal^^
> Teste dein NT an einem anderen PC @TE



Ich formuliere es mal um: Von bequiet sind nur das E10 und das DPP 10 und 11 empfehlenswert, da nur diese aktuelle Technik wie einen DC-DC-Wandler haben, also nicht Gruppenreguliert sind.

Die anderen Serien (Powerzone, PurePower, etc.) sind nur noch im Einsteigerbereich akzeptabel.


----------



## DKK007 (17. September 2015)

Na das PowerZone ist wirklich der letzte Schrott, deswegen gibt es das ja nicht mehr neu. Also nen aktuelles E10 500W, p10/11 550W, HX450 oder TP450 verbauen. Hat sich das mit dem LC9550 denn mitlerweile geklärt?


----------



## Rayken (17. September 2015)

the_swiss schrieb:


> Ich formuliere es mal um: Von bequiet sind nur das E10 und das DPP 10 und 11 empfehlenswert, da nur diese aktuelle Technik wie einen DC-DC-Wandler haben, also nicht Gruppenreguliert sind.
> 
> Die anderen Serien (Powerzone, PurePower, etc.) sind nur noch im Einsteigerbereich akzeptabel.



Der will dich nur auf dem Arm nehmen, sieh dir nur seine Signatur an


----------



## DKK007 (17. September 2015)

Welche Signatur meinst du?


----------



## be quiet! Support (18. September 2015)

Moin Moin Shurkien,

hm... das Du das Netzteil direkt über be quiet! gekauft hast bezweifel ich ein bisschen, da wir nicht direkt an den Endkunden verkaufen.
Wann rufst Du denn bei uns an? Am besten sind wir während unserer Geschäftszeiten von Mo. - Fr. 9:00 - 17:30 Uhr erreichbar. Einfach mal unter unser kostenfreien Hotline 0800 - 0 736 736 durchrufen. Sollten alle Mitarbeiter im Gespräch sein, erhälst Du nur ein Freizeichen und wirst nicht in eine Warteschleife gelegt. In diesem Fall einfach ein paar Minuten später nochmal versuchen.
Bitte halte die Seriennummer des Netzteils bereit wenn Du durchklingelst.

Gruß Andre


----------



## EastCoast (18. September 2015)

@Eulenspiegel,  Rayken, the_swiss, DKK007:

Sorry, aber was erzählt ihr hier für einen Käse? Selbstverständlich haben die PowerZones DC-DC und sind für das Setup des TEs absolut geeignet. 

Natürlich gibt es bessere Alternativen, auch vom gleichen Hersteller, aber "der letzte Schrott" ist das Gerät deswegen noch lange nicht. Die Power Zones nutzen sogar die fast identische Plattform wie die hier in den Himmel gelobten Straight Power E10.  
 Bissl geringere Effizienz, Single Rail, vollmodular und andere Optik, ansonsten gleichen sich die PZ und E10 intern nahezu wie ein Ei dem anderen.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2015)

Richtig, E10 und Power Zone sind technisch Zwillinge.
Nur wieso sollte man sich ein Bronze Netzteil kaufen, wenn man sich auch ein Gold Netzteil kaufen kann, das dazu noch Multi Rail ist?
Das Power Zone ist überflüssig. 
Es ist der Versuch, mit den Totschlagwörtern Voll modular und Single Rail in Märkte zu kommen, die schon gesättigt sind.


----------



## Shurkien (20. September 2015)

> Moin Moin Shurkien, [...] Gruß Andre



Dann hab ich es wohl verwechselt - Wie dem auch sei, bin unter der Nummer leider nie durchgekommen..

Ist im Grunde auch egal, das Netzteil schaltet halt einfach so ohne Vorwarnung ab. Normal kann das ja auch nicht sein.. 
Was könnte es denn sein?

Gerade weil hier im Thread auch viel disktutiert wird, ist das Netzteilnwirklich SO schlecht?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2015)

Es geht nur darum, dass die Überlastabschaltung erst bei sehr hohen Strömen erfolgt.
Warum hat ein Sicherungskasten im Haushalt viele 16A Sicherungen und nicht eine
63A Sicherung? Das ist der Kritikpunkt am Power Zone. Das kann im Schadensfall
ärgerlich werden. Außerdem ist es lauter.

Diese beiden Netzteile kosten dasselbe: Das E10 wäre in Deinem Fall wertiger
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straig...0-cm-500w-bn234-a1165357.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-power-zone-650w-atx-2-4-bn210-a992163.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Frag das nächste mal, bevor Du kaufst. Nutz das Power Zone und gut ist. 



Shurkien schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass das Netzteil bei BeQuiet! direkt bestellt worden ist


Dazu gibt es doch sicherlich einen Mailverkehr, der wird auch die Rechnung enthalten

Viel Erfolg bei der Reklamation


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2015)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Gerade weil hier im Thread auch viel disktutiert wird, ist das Netzteilnwirklich SO schlecht?



Das Power Zone ist ein preiswertes E10 mit Single statt Multi Rail.


----------



## wagga (23. September 2015)

Ist aber nicht Multirail Singlerail vorzuziehen?
Sind nicht 4x 20 Ampere besser als 1x 80 Ampere?


----------



## the_swiss (23. September 2015)

wagga schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht Multirail Singlerail vorzuziehen?
> Sind nicht 4x 20 Ampere besser als 1x 80 Ampere?



Doch, das ist so, zumindest nach deutscher (schweizer )Meinung. Wenn 80A durch ein normales PC-Kabel kommt, führt es zu Kabelbrand. In anderen Ländern wird aber mächtig damit geworben, da man damit die volle Leistung auf jeder Leitung abzapfen kann. Deshalb nutzen Extrem-OCer häufig Single-Rail-Netzteile.

Das PowerZone ist trotzdem kein schlechtes Netzteil.


----------

